# C. Zukalii



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Really like this spathe color, this plant is grown in acidic conditions.


----------



## bdoss1985 (Aug 14, 2014)

Looks great!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## hobbes1911 (Oct 19, 2009)

Lovely spathe!! Do you repot your crypts at all or do they just remain in the same medium?


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes i repot every 6-12 months, or try to anyway.


----------

